# making DVD player play various video formats



## Sridhar_Rao (Oct 31, 2008)

I own a Phillips DVD player DVP 3007, which can play .mpg .dat and .vob video files only. It can also play .mp3 music and display (slide show) .jpg files. that's all...
*imshopping.rediff.com/shopping/pixs/3888/d/DVP3007-LARGE.jpg

Is there any way it can be manipulated, tweaked (or something like that) to install more codecs  (or softwares) on it to play several other video formats? 

Second question? How can I connect my laptop to the home theater system to watch movies? My laptop does not have video card with an S-Video TV Port. May be I need VGA to SVIDEO + RCA Video Output, something like this in the picture....am I right?

*file.smartarea.com/smartarea/Computer_Accessories/CABLE-VGA-Video-v1/CABLE-VGA-Video-v1.jpg
If so, how much does it cost? can we get cables of length of our choice?

I was hoping somebody would post a reply.


----------



## VexByte (Nov 5, 2008)

*1st Q:* Difficult job. Almost impossible.

*2nd Q :* I'm ignorant !


----------



## antz.bin (Nov 6, 2008)

Ans 2: My TV has a S-video in.. thats what i use to connect. But only video is transferred so you will need another stereo to stereo cable to transfer audio to TV/Home Theatre.. the settings are like the ones you have to do when you connect an exteral projector to lappy..

BUT.. when buying the S Video cable from any electronics shop.. TAKE THE LAPTOP ALONG.. test it then and there.. and dont worry much if there is no audio....


Ans1..
On My Phillips DVD, the firmware is upgradeable.. so you can contact phillips servicce for it.. not sure if formats are added but mine plays divx encoded AVIs but no xvid encoded files play.. so if you want it to be done easy... search for the firmware urself and burn a cd with it.. or contact phillips gyz..

BEST OPTION:
Buy a gaming console XBOX / PS3.. all formats will play....


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 6, 2008)

You cant upgrade it like that...
You can buy a new player that will cost you about 3 K and will have the capability to play all the formats you want. DVD players are dirt cheap thee days...and reliable too


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I found a firware update on the philips website, but that is not going to help me. Looks like buying a DVD player that plays all the formats is the only option.

Which is the DVD player (brand/model/make) that can play mpg-1 &2 (including .VOB & DAT), .avi, .mov, .wmv, and divx video formats?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 10, 2008)

@Shridhar_Rao: u cannot upgrade ur DVD firmware....AFAIK...even u have the firmware then also how u will flash it...

u need 2 buy a new DVD Player....& all DIvX players can play .avi,.wmv files .mov format i dont know...


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes, the firmware is available from the philips website and they have given a detailed description on upgrading the firmware.


----------

